# Wegmesssystem bei CNC Maschine



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob eine CNC Maschine ein absolutes oder inkrementales Wegmesssystem besitzt. (Eigentlich müßte es ja ein inkremental Wegmesssystem sein da man bei CNC Maschinen den Referenzpunkt anfahren muß.)Hab aber gehört das die CNC Maschinen ein absolutes Messsystem besitzen. Was stimmt nun???


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Januar 2005)

hallo,
bei unseren kisten ist es ein drehgeber,  muß aber nicht sein gibt sogar mischmasch aus drehgeber und absuluten gebern.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2005)

*An Dietmar*

Ob es ein Drehgeber ist oder ein direktes Messsystem hat ja nichts damit zu tun ob es ein inkremantales oder ein absolutes Messsystem ist. Das sind ja zwei paar Schuhe (oder gibt es keinen absoluten Drehgeber der mehrere umdrehungen machen kann)


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Januar 2005)

hallo,
hatte die Frage falsch verstanden. Also ein absoluter Drehgeber gibt immer den Winkel an, nach einer Umdrehung fängt er wieder bei 0 an, auch nach Stromausfall ist sofort klar in welcher Winkelstellung er steht, trotzdem werden dort auch Endschalter verwendet, also wird man einen absoluten Drehgeber zur Winkelcodierung nehmen, ist wohl auch eine Preisfrage. Inkrementale Drehgeber werden für Wegmessung genommen und fahren meist pro Arbeitsgang einen Referenzpunkt an. Hast also recht.
Ich hatte nur absolut gelesen, und da gibt Wegmessysteme die 0-10V oder .... Ausgeben, für die Position auf der sie stehen.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Znarf (27 Januar 2005)

Hallo 
Wir bauen Wasserstrahl-Entgratanlagen mit 840D Steuerungen (also eine klassiche CNC-Steuerung) und wir verwenden nur Absolutwertgeber im Motor. D.h. wir verwenden kein externes Messsystem, da die Genauigkeit bei uns nicht so groß sein muß. Jedoch könnten wir diese Anlagen auch mit Resolver oder Inkrementalgeber ausrüsten. Diese sind bestimmt günstiger, müssen aber wie oben schon beschrieben nach jedem Einschalten der Anlage neu referenziert werden. Die Absolutwertgeber werden einmal justiert und fertig ist der Lack.

Gruß

Znarf


----------



## Ralle (27 Januar 2005)

@Znarf

Was macht Ihr eigentlich, wenn eure Anlage einen Crash hatte (z.Bsp. ein Teil oder Irgenwas lag im Weg)? Verschiebt sich in so einem Fall das ganze Koordiantensystem, weil die Zuordnung Motor <--> Wasserstrahldüse evtl. duch eine gerutschte Kupplung nicht mehr stimmt. Kann man dann bei der 840D über die normal Bedienung trotzdem einen neuen Nullpunkt setzen, oder muß man mit dem PG ran?


----------



## Znarf (27 Januar 2005)

@Ralle
Man kann die Absolutwertgeber über die Bedienoberfläche neu justieren.
Ein PG ist nicht nötig. Wenn die Achse mechanisch in einer bekannten Position steht, ist das innerhalb von max 1 Minute erledigt. Nach einem Crash sollte man natürlich die Position prüfen.

Gruß

Znarf


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2005)

*Absolutes Weg-messsystem*

Hab gehört das es absolute CNC-fräsen gibt bei denen man den Referenzpunkt anfahren muß. Für was den daß??


----------

